# hard times



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

We've been having a really hard time lately, which has prevented us from coming to training. Work has gotten busy [pet sitter] and in the meantime Vast was going down hill, Zoran had an upset stomach from I guess stress.

John and I had spoke about the possibility of putting Vast down in the near future.

Thursday morning I woke up to Vast having a bad seizure. In 11 years he has never had a seizure. This was violent and sudden, afterwards he didn't recognize me, and gave me this wild, aggressive look. He calmed down about 5 minutes afterwards. I thought he had a hypoglycemic attack. I went through the motions of taking care of the symptoms and took him to the vet.

After telling the vet what was going on, his changes in the past few weeks, she stated that she was almost positive that had a brain tumor on his stem. There was nothing we could do any longer. It was all down hill and I promised him I wouldn't put him through that.

Today the vet came out to our house and put him to sleep in our yard while blooms from the tree were being blown around us.

My heart is absolutely beyond broken. He's been by my side for 11 years. And now my house seems so empty, even with Zoran bouncing about.









1997-2008


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. So sad.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. It was nice that your vet came to your house…. To move on at home surrounded by your family is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Christian Watts (Feb 17, 2008)

My sincere condolences for you loss, you have my sympathy.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ashley, I am so sorry.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that, Ashley. Vast was a beautiful boy. I always admired those photos you posted a while back.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

He was beautiful, he always looked happy in the pictures you posted and you gave him everything you could. He'll be sadly missed, but I guarantee never forgotten  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mike Smith (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Ashley

Bummer, 

sorry to hear of your sad loss


----------



## Frank Smego (Feb 29, 2008)

I am sadden to hear of your loss. Take solice that your released him from his pain. He will always be in your heart & mind.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Hard times no doubt sorry about your dog and loss.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a very special dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

He will be waiting at the bridge for you.....I am sorry to hear about your loss.... having this done at home was a very great thing to do.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, Ashley.


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Blessings. I believe he still watches out for you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

You did the right thing for your dog, putting his comfort above your own.

You will come to a place where you remember all the wonderful times more than the fact that he's gone now. But I know that it will take a while.

All of us who have been there are with you. 

You blessed each other's lives.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. It was nice that your vet came to your house…. To move on at home surrounded by your family is a beautiful thing.


Yes indeed. If we could only all have that ....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been through this so many times in my life. It never gets easier . 
The only advice I can give is to enjoy the memmories of the good things in his life with you and the pain will soften just a bit.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ashley, my deepest sympathies on your loss. Vast was a gorgeous guy, and i admire your courage for doing the kindest thing for him that any owner can do. cause it DOES take courage.

be kind to yourself, ok?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

so so sorry for your loss...

you are in my thoughts...


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you guys for your comments, you have no idea how much they mean to John and I. We've never had human kids and don't really plan on it, but all the dogs, ferrets and crazy creatures of ours are loved just as children. When we lose one, it goes straight to the heart.

I'm lucky to have had such a nice vet. It was her second time meeting Vast the day she came out, the first time she met him was the day of the seizure. [We recently moved out here.]. She sat along side us, talked with us and cried with us. She arranged everything for us without any questions. I'm forever in her debt.

Again, thank you, we really appreciate all the kind thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Ashley, I am so sorry for your loss. A friend of mine sent this blessing to me when I lost my "heart" dog in October. Time will heal the pain but fond memories last forever.

Prayer For Dying

Beloved Friend:
I, with you,
Resist nothing
Move in peace
Blessing this bridge

Spirit we are:
Unified always
Souls bonded
Through our love
Now we are free

Namaste'


----------

